# 4th member of the pack



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

all 4 of 'em being still - amazing!!
our dogs: Sadie (lab), Obi (old gold), Bridger (doing irish setter imitation) and Bear (neighbor dog)
Bear's been around about 5 years - neighbor kid/dad say he's a Bermi (I don't say anything). 
Bridger's name was "Bear" when we got him -- we all were very careful not to use the name Bear for a few days
We really have a great neighbor dog.

(anyone know how to "un-glow" the eyes?)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good lookin' crew you've got there!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Great Pack!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Are you holding treats...lol...you certainly have that good looking packs attention! Very nice picture

Some software will take out the "eye-glow" what I use has the feature but doesn't seem to work!:doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice pack! Welcome!

About the only way you can fix the eyes is to use Photoshop or some other software like it to color the glow dark, but don't forget to add a focus point of light so it looks natural.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Are you holding treats...lol...
> 
> Some software will take out the "eye-glow" what I use has the feature but doesn't seem to work!:doh:


no treats involved - but there was probably hope for some.

Are there any free programs that could be used to darken eye color?


any ideas to what Bear's breeds could be? (he DOES NOT have a soft mouth and puts a fearsome grip on toys)


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Love the picture, nice to see Obi is enjoying his time at your house! I'm not surprised they would all spend their days together, if I was a dog, I'd want to join a 'club' too!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a great looking pack! Bear looks like my BIL's half golden/half GSD mix.

I specialize in bright glowy eyes, my only success in eliminating them is take the pics outside or not straight on.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good looking crew! Bear looks like he could have Aussie in him. Poor Sadie looks a bit put out! LOL


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Green Glowing Eyes*



spruce said:


> all 4 of 'em being still - amazing!!
> our dogs: Sadie (lab), Obi (old gold), Bridger (doing irish setter imitation) and Bear (neighbor dog)
> Bear's been around about 5 years - neighbor kid/dad say he's a Bermi (I don't say anything).
> Bridger's name was "Bear" when we got him -- we all were very careful not to use the name Bear for a few days
> ...


My daughter reset my camera. I guess green eye IS the same as red eye. She told me I had set it to get rid of red eye when face recognition was on--but I needed to set it to get rid of it all the time. I'm just grateful to have better pics... and sorry I messed up so many of Harry as a smaller pup


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful crew!


----------

